# [SOLVED] emerge --sync fails on a wireless point

## Thomas51

Hello!

I'm connected to my ISP via a wireless point. I connect myself to the wireless network and then in a browser I enter my username and password and can surf on the web.

The problem in those conditions is that I emerge --sync fails:

 *Quote:*   

> >>> Starting rsync with rsync://88.191.100.68/gentoo-portage/ rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage...
> 
> >>> Checking server timestamp ...
> 
> timed out
> ...

 

and I haven't changed anything since the last time an emerge --sync succeed.

How to fix it?

ThanksLast edited by Thomas51 on Sun Oct 03, 2010 3:57 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## audiodef

Yep. You need webrsync. If you don't have eix, emerge eix, run eix-update, then do eix webrsync. Eix is a handy tool for finding things in portage. This will show you emerge-delta-webrsync. Emerge this then emerge-webrsync. 

I had to do this same thing one one of my wireless laptops.

----------

## d2_racing

I think that your ISP block the TCP port 873, it's the Rsync port, that's why it's not working.

----------

## Thomas51

Thanks! You are great

----------

## audiodef

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> I think that your ISP block the TCP port 873, it's the Rsync port, that's why it's not working.

 

That's not what happened to me. I think it had something to do with my "really old" Linksys wireless card. It just crapped out on this job for some reason. I don't have any blocked ports.

----------

